# Line 6 M9



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

First photo. Don't know how old it is, or if it's the final product or not; but interesting none-the-less


----------



## bannahz (Apr 16, 2009)

woah there we go the real one lol


----------



## zjq426 (Aug 23, 2009)

yet another pod....?


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

zjq426 said:


> yet another pod....?


No, not at all. It's stompbox modeling only. And the M13 is a hell of a pedalboard. Read up on it if you don't know; and the M9 is the little brother of it. It's gonna be a great piece of gear.


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

Better picture...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...intriguing. no sign of this on the line six site, and the online music stores are suddenly announcing that it is no longer available.

alien conspiracy?

-dh


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

looks like it might be really nice as a looper.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

That actually piques my interest


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

Peter said:


> That actually piques my interest


Yeah. I'm very much looking forward to this. The M13 is a little more than I need. Although I was about to pull the trigger until rumors of this starting circulating.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...is there any evidence that it actually exists?

-dh


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...is there any evidence that it actually exists?
> 
> -dh


I will say 'yes', but that is all I can say right now...

And no, I don't work for Line 6 or anything, but I have an inside scoop on it.


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...is there any evidence that it actually exists?
> 
> -dh


Discussion at The Gear Page is starting to heat up. The Product Manger for the M9 from Line 6 is now allowed to talk about it:

http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=583546&page=9


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

http://line6.com/m9/


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

gproud said:


> http://line6.com/m9/


i definitely want this now after reading the manual. the M13 was too much for me. this is perfect.

too bad it's listed at only $100 less than the M13.


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

exhausted said:


> i definitely want this now after reading the manual. the M13 was too much for me. this is perfect.


Yeah, I'm very anxious to get one. Especially now with 24 Scenes available instead of just 6. Not that 6 is bad, but it's nice to know you can have another 18 in reserve depending on what you need. And the M13's new update allows it to store 48 Scenes... 

Almost makes me want to get an M13...


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

i looked long and hard at the M13, having long ago drunk the Line6 koolaid but i'm still way too attached to my stomps (being into building them and all) and decided it was too much seeing as i don't like the drives and filter effects all that much. i'm mostly interested in mod/delay/verb. so this thing, being basically the size of a xx4 modeller, would slot right into my pedalboard and give me all the stereo chorus/flange/verb i could handle.


----------

